# I need About 15 more yards out of my 3 iron.



## fly_freebird90 (Aug 20, 2007)

Would a 3 hybrid provide this? I know its a vague question, but I have no experience with hybrids and was wondering what yardage increase I could expect with a move to a hybrid. Its not a matter of hitting it straight, just need more yardage. Would a 2 iron be a better choice?


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

you could always tee off from lady :headbang:.
A 3 hybrid could help you get a bit more distance and it would be easier to hit with them a 2 iron in my opinion. how far are you hitting with your 3 iron now?


----------



## fly_freebird90 (Aug 20, 2007)

About 15 yards too short:dunno:. Truth be told, I'm not exactly sure, I don't have a range finder. I am attempting to reach a 565 par five in 2. I am consistently about 10-15 yards short of this particular green after my second. I'd estimate my 3 iron at 230-240 yds or so.


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

565 yards is a good lenght par 5 so if you can make it in two good luck to you. two good hits and a lay up isn't that bad though is it or do you want the eagle? maybe youcould try a hybird or a 3/5 fairway wood for the added distance.


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

My answer is going to approach this from a different angle.

I have a 3 hybrid, but because I hit it longer than my 3 iron, I don't necessarily consider it a replacement. I tend to think of it more like the 5 wood I carried for so many years.

I also carry a 5 hybrid, which I tend to hit the distance I used to hit my 3 iron, but I hit it much more consistently, with a higher ball flight. THAT'S the club I think replaces my 3 iron, so my irons start with the 4 iron to keep a reasonable distance progression.

You just can't say that because it says 3, that it's going to replace your 3 iron, but take heart, the search is half the fun.


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

Yeah Dennis i wasn't saying the a 3 hybrid or 5 wood would replace his 3 iron I just thought it was a could that could give him the bit more distance he was searching for.


----------



## cbwheeler (Apr 9, 2007)

I'd recommend a hybrid as well. If you're trying to put it on the green with a 3-iron the added height on the shot will help you hold the green better as well as being much easier to hit than a 3-iron. Look for something around 18 degrees of loft.


----------

